# [Canadian NR] Bill Wang 5.72 3x3 single



## Hssandwich (Jun 6, 2015)

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/974/events/1/rounds/2/results

Very good job Bill, it has been quite the competition for you.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 6, 2015)

Bill u suck! Y no WR omg ur bad! Jk gj good luck in finals!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 6, 2015)

10th person to sub 6. Well done


----------



## cashis (Jun 7, 2015)

reconstruction plx


----------



## Ryp (Jun 7, 2015)

Canada! Canada! Canada!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 7, 2015)

Antoine got it on video. Was F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' and PLL skip


----------



## Ryp (Jun 7, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Antoine got it on video. Was F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' and PLL skip



Tell him to upload it.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 7, 2015)

Ryp said:


> Tell him to upload it.



He will send it to me and I will upload it


----------



## Ryp (Jun 7, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> He will send it to me and I will upload it



That too.


----------



## Dene (Jun 7, 2015)

cuboy63 said:


> Antoine got it on video. Was F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' and PLL skip



Lol almost like what Erik got. Nice one!


----------



## Berd (Jun 7, 2015)

Gj! So many sub 6 solves appearing!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 7, 2015)

yeet!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 7, 2015)

YAAAAY BILL Sadly, I had to leave before 3x3 second round, but YAAAAAAAAY BILL!!!!!!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Ryp (Jun 8, 2015)

Success.


----------



## Forte (Jun 8, 2015)

OMG you got the Harris applause, so jelly


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 8, 2015)

Finally a single to match the averages. Nice job!


----------



## Berd (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice reaction!


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 9, 2015)

Reconstruction:


Stewy (YouTube) said:


> U' L2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R' B L' D F L' D2 R U2 F2
> 
> z2 //inspection
> 
> ...



*Bill Wang* - 5.72 3x3 single - Canadian Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 B2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L B R B' D R' B2 U L2 B' R2

z2 // inspection
U' x R' F R // cross
y' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U2' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.72	44	7.69	49	8.57	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	4.00	32	8.00	37	9.25		F2L/Total	69.9%	72.7%	75.5%
LL	1.72	12	6.98	12	6.98		LL/Total	30.1%	27.3%	24.5%

Cross+1	1.67	11	6.59	13	7.78		Cross+1/F2L	41.8%	34.4%	35.1%
OLS	2.07	20	9.66	20	9.66		OLS/Total	36.2%	45.5%	40.8%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B L B R B' D R' B2 U L2 B' R2

z2 // inspection
U' x R' F R // cross
y' R' U R U' R U R' // 1st pair
y' R U' U' R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' L' U L // 3rd pair
U' U r U' R' U R U r' // 4th pair
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' // AUF
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 9, 2015)

yeeyee!


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 9, 2015)

GJ ! Top 10 are all sub 6 now!


----------



## G2013 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lots of sub-6s! Congratulations


----------

